

PaaS Stackato v3.0 just released - Nassfyr
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2013/12/activestate-stackato-v30-now-available

======
nickstinemates
Congratulations to Stackato on a great release. I love seeing more and more
Docker-based PaaS being built.

